# New Generation Russian Emigrates To Us



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Yes, I know, I'm clearing out watches to build up funds but posting a black dial, two-eye Poljot chrono for sale at a reasonable price is extremely difficult for me to resist.

Paul, I told my wife it was all your fault but she wouldn't believe me.

Any way, here it is right out of the packet and onto the light table.










Paul, don't fret, it already is in good company.










No, I'm not in a Poljot rut. I do have other two-eye chronos in the safe.










Thanks for a sweet watch Paul, exactly as promised and with speedy delivery to boot.

OBTW, the silver/black Westclox in the upper right was recently serviced and adjusted and is available to anyone interested in vintage chronos.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

USMike said:


> Yes, I know, I'm clearing out watches to build up funds but posting a black dial, two-eye Poljot chrono for sale at a reasonable price is extremely difficult for me to resist.
> 
> Paul, I told my wife it was all your fault but she wouldn't believe me.
> 
> ...


like that....looks nicer on a steel


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks to you too Mike for the painless transaction - it's nice to get a bit of good feedback! Glad it's arrived in one piece (I'm never quite sure what packages go through on the way to their destination) especially as it went so far!

That's a fine chronograph collection too. Unfortunately I just don't seem to like chronographs much - though I used to own an example of the 100 years flight watch (two white subdials top left) & that was a super watch I sold it tho' despite that
















Enjoy the Poljot


----------

